# delete corrupt object in Active Directory



## furble (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi

Having a problem with a corrupt object in Active Directory.
Here is the scenario

I admin one child domain.

One of the other child domains deleted a bunch of contacts a while ago, however these contacts still show up in my Exchange GAL. If i do a search in AD on the entire directory i can see the contact show up, if i do a search on any of the child domains or the root domain the search will not find the deleted contacts.

When i try to delete the contact i get this error.

Windows cannot delete object contactname because directory object not found.

I can't find the object through ADSIedit, and i'm not experienced enough with LDAP so i didn't find the object through their either.

I'm thinking i can just delete the object through LDAP but i need some help on finding the object through this tool.

Or if anyone has any other good idea's it would be appreciated.

Thanks
furble


----------

